
How Trump Campaign Used an Identity Database and Facebook Ads to Win the Election - dsr12
https://medium.com/startup-grind/how-the-trump-campaign-built-an-identity-database-and-used-facebook-ads-to-win-the-election-4ff7d24269ac
======
mr_blobs
It was pure brilliance. They had a staff of only a handful of people and were
able to compete against more money, resources, and people..and win.

